# Dizzy when standing up



## 1bpk (Jun 22, 2009)

Hope this is in the right place.

Lately when i stand up i get all dizzy and feel like i'm going to faint.

It's starting to get really annoying

Why does this happen and how do i stop it from happening?

Isn't it something to do with blood sugars?

Thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Go to the doctors?


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

I get that alot, specially with the hot weather. Ive always had low blood pressure too.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

It's called postural hypotension: basically, when you stand up - especially if you do it fast - you bod's regulating mechanisms can't keep up and the blood pressure falls temporarily in your brain.

Your calves are the muscles that keep the venous blood in your legs returning to your torso while you stand, so they need to be exercised.

Hypotension can occur if you become sedentary or unfit. Diet can be a factor - are you anaemic? Is your blood sugar low? Have you been tested for diabetes?

I suspect that some gear and cycles can be a factor too. What are you on?


----------



## 1bpk (Jun 22, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> It's called postural hypotension: basically, when you stand up - especially if you do it fast - you bod's regulating mechanisms can't keep up and the blood pressure falls temporarily in your brain.
> 
> Your calves are the muscles that keep the venous blood in your legs returning to your torso while you stand, so they need to be exercised.
> 
> ...


Duude so many things that could be wrong with me, you've scared me now lol

Im not anemic, dunno about blood sugar, no i havn't been tested for diabetes and im only 17, so not using gear.

Thanks


----------



## 1bpk (Jun 22, 2009)

nobody said:


> I get that alot, specially with the hot weather. Ive always had low blood pressure too.


It could be the heat because it only started to happen alot more lately


----------



## vandangos (Feb 25, 2009)

i used to get that often not to long ago (only 18) seems to have cleared up now tho dont know why, my girlfriend gets it now and again, i havnt a clue what causes it but she has a ****e diet so it might be that.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Stop standing up?

jk ;-)


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> It's called postural hypotension: basically, when you stand up - especially if you do it fast - you bod's regulating mechanisms can't keep up and the blood pressure falls temporarily in your brain.
> 
> Your calves are the muscles that keep the venous blood in your legs returning to your torso while you stand, so they need to be exercised.
> 
> ...


Can you leave us something to tell


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

i get it mate, just get up slower


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

I do get it when I havnt eaten enough.....obviously  , but sometimes its easy to forget how much energy you are using in the gym and not keep up the correct food or water intake.......

if you can rule out factors such as food and water, then a trip to the docs for a test isnt a hardship really for piece of mind


----------



## 1bpk (Jun 22, 2009)

Ok thanks for your help peeps :thumb:

It hasn't happend in a few days, so i think im ok now


----------

